# tcpdump *non* in modalità promiscua?

## g3Ko

Buongiorno a tutti! Prima di inoltrarvi il problema vi spiego la semplice topologia della rete: due sottoreti, una dove si raggiungono i vari servizi del server e dove è presente anche il router che funge da GW, e un'altra sottorete che raccoglie i clients, la quale è collegata in cascata alla prima. Come prima menzionato vi è un server, che ha due schede di rete, le quali sono collegate rispettivamente ad una sottorete.

Nel momento in cui avvio (da root) 'tcpdump -vvv -n -w ./test -i eth0' gli unici pacchetti che vedo transitare sono quelli che riguardano il server stesso: ovvero nessun pacchetto di una comunicazione esterna al server viene letto. Il che mi ha fatto pensare che per qualche mia dimenticanza o ignoranza la scheda di rete non vada in modalità promiscua.

Qualcuno saprebbe gentilmente spiegarmi come mai?

Grazie,

-Michele

----------

## devilheart

vedi con ifconfig se la scheda è in modalità promiscua mentre tcpdump gira

----------

## g3Ko

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> vedi con ifconfig se la scheda è in modalità promiscua mentre tcpdump gira

 Ho controllato: no non è in modalità promisqua

```
xeno ~ # ps aux |grep -v grep |grep tcpdump

tcpdump  17508  5.5  0.3   4796  2412 pts/1    S+   12:35   0:01 tcpdump -n -i eth1

xeno ~ # ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:e0:73:0f:0a  

          inet addr:192.168.5.26  Bcast:192.168.5.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::219:e0ff:fe73:f0a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:136339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:123224 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:9599508 (9.1 MiB)  TX bytes:37949097 (36.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:21 

```

----------

